
Binary, Hanoi and Sierpinski (Part 1) - peter_d_sherman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SUvWfNJSsM
======
peter_d_sherman
There's a beautiful use of _recursion_ here, to solve Towers of Hanoi.

It can sort of be summarized as "do the smallest, minimal bit of work here (in
the function body), then call ("the recursive function"/"ourself") recursively
to do all of the rest of it; that is, the "heavy lifting"...

(Which is, interestingly enough, related to Chicken-And-Egg problems, although
this video doesn't make that connection.)

Also:

Binary, Hanoi, and Sierpinski, part 2

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdMfjfT0lKk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdMfjfT0lKk)

